# NORTHERN LIMIT LINE on BD & DVD 10/20/15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“… IMPRESSIVE, HIGHLY MOVING ...”

~ David Noh, FILM JOURNAL INTERNATIONAL



The Forgotten Battle

*NORTHERN LIMIT LINE*



The Debut Film from Director KIM Hak-soon

Arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD October 20





PLANO, TEXAS. (September 3, 2015) – The #1 box office hit of the year in South Korea, the epic naval battle drama NORTHERN LIMIT LINE debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD October 20 from Well Go USA Entertainment. Based on the real-life events of the Second Battle of Yeonpyeong, when the North Korean navy deployed two of their patrol boats toward the Northern Limit Line in order to launch a surprise attack on South Korean Battleship 357 while her crew was engrossed watching the 2002 FIFA World Cup Soccer. The debut film from Director KIM Hak-soon, NORTHERN LIMIT LINE stars KIM Mu-yeol (War of the Arrows), JIM Goo (The Admiral) and LEE Hyun-woo (The Con Artists).



Synopsis:

June 29th, 2002. As the citizens of South Korea celebrate the FIFA World Cup, the North Korean navy sends two patrol boats to a disputed border in the Yellow Sea. The surprise attack on Battleship 357, now remembered as the Battle of Yeonpyeong, honors the men who bravely fought for freedom - on the Northern Limit Line.



NORTHERN LIMIT LINE has a runtime of approximately 130 minutes and is not rated.






*Blu-ray*
Catalog #: WGU01665B	
UPC Code: 812491016657
Pre-Order Date: 9/15/15
SLP: $29.98

*DVD*
Catalog #: WGU01665D
UPC Code: 812491016640
Pre-Order Date: 9/15/15
SLP: $24.98​


----------

